# Hunter is making snow - 11/17/20



## catskillman (Nov 17, 2020)

Upper guns are on !!


----------



## kingslug (Nov 17, 2020)

Nice..might have to start the season there..if it starts


----------



## kingslug (Nov 18, 2020)

Lower guns are on..so..are they opening as they say the 20TH?


----------



## kingslug (Nov 18, 2020)

Our team here at Hunter Mountain has made the decision to postpone opening day due to unseasonably warm temperatures in the forecast. While we have been able to jump on certain snowmaking weather windows, including a productive run today, at this point we are not in a place to announce a new planned opening date but we will be sure to keep you all informed once we do.


----------



## 180 (Nov 18, 2020)

Really weak snowmaking at the base despite the low temperatures.  I see they are making on Madison though.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 18, 2020)

180 said:


> Really weak snowmaking at the base despite the low temperatures.  I see they are making on Madison though.


They are making HBK, Madison, Belt Parkway and also Overlook. I would not call that weak.


----------



## RichT (Nov 18, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Our team here at Hunter Mountain has made the decision to postpone opening day due to unseasonably warm temperatures in the forecast. While we have been able to jump on certain snowmaking weather windows, including a productive run today, at this point we are not in a place to announce a new planned opening date but we will be sure to keep you all informed once we do.


Where was that posted?


----------



## Nick (Nov 18, 2020)

I'm at our cabin in NC right now and they are blowing snow at Sugar Mountain here also


----------



## kingslug (Nov 19, 2020)

Guess I'll wait till they have mainline open and start the season there. Weather is not looking good this week.


----------



## RichT (Nov 19, 2020)

No reservations available yet, but I do see that the "X" days extend thru Nov 24th now.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 21, 2020)

Will open Wednesday..


----------



## kingslug (Nov 21, 2020)

Well if the weather report stays true..spring skiing Friday.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 24, 2020)

Looks like they blew a lot since yesterday.


----------



## SnowRock (Nov 24, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Looks like they blew a lot since yesterday.


Nice.. i am planning to get up there to stretch the legs tomorrow. Looks like reservations are still available and I heard form friends Killington has been super quiet. So maybe a sign of what this early season may look like? Will be nice to get back on the snow after this longer than usual hiatus.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 24, 2020)

Upper guns back on at Hunter..  At least on the north side..


----------



## abc (Nov 24, 2020)

Just saw this “Ski Guideline”from the NY governor’s website (https://www.governor.ny.gov/sites/g...ms/files/Ski_Facilities_Master_Guidelines.pdf)

“Limiting daily ticket/day pass sales to no more than 75% of the historical/average sales for those high-volume days” 

That’s not much of reduction.

I wonder what’s the capacity limit of Vermont and New Hampshire?


----------



## kingslug (Nov 24, 2020)

Going to go up beginning of december..give them a chance to open a little more. Rain on Thursday ( of course)..but much colder next week. I used to start there as soon as they opened. It would be about half way down then walk over to the F lift.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 24, 2020)

abc said:


> Just saw this “Ski Guideline”from the NY governor’s website (https://www.governor.ny.gov/sites/g...ms/files/Ski_Facilities_Master_Guidelines.pdf)
> 
> “Limiting daily ticket/day pass sales to no more than 75% of the historical/average sales for those high-volume days”
> 
> ...


I thought it was 50% capacity.


----------



## abc (Nov 24, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> I thought it was 50% capacity.


I *wish* it's 50%.


----------



## cdskier (Nov 24, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> I thought it was 50% capacity.


In NY it is 50% for the indoor capacity at ski resorts in the lodges...but overall number of people on the mountain can be running at 75% like abc said.


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 24, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> I thought it was 50% capacity.



That's for indoor operations.  Skiing is only reduced by 25 percent on busy days and days of limited terrain


----------



## abc (Nov 24, 2020)

With the partial loading of chair lift, it’s anybody’s guess how long the lift line will be like.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 25, 2020)

Guess I'll find out next week..but going midweek.


----------



## RichT (Nov 25, 2020)

The base cam has gone "offline"..........hummmmm


----------



## kingslug (Nov 25, 2020)

Was hoping to check out the lift line but strangely the camera is offline...hmmm


----------



## kingslug (Nov 25, 2020)

A new conspiracy theory..awesome..was getting bored with the old ones.


----------



## Nick (Nov 25, 2020)

Open today!


----------



## abc (Nov 25, 2020)

Webcam down on opening day!

Haha, new conspiracy!!!

No matter, we'll get reports from people who actually went. Or if not, it means nobody went. The crowd must be light!


----------



## RichT (Nov 25, 2020)

Only Saturday's booked so far.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 25, 2020)

Stowes cameras are pointing to the sky or totally blurred except for the Gondi...hmmm


----------



## icecoast1 (Nov 25, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Stowes cameras are pointing to the sky or totally blurred except for the Gondi...hmmm


Must be a new vail thing, they got rid of the Carinthia and main base cam at mount snow as well.


----------



## ScottySkis (Nov 25, 2020)

The chair lift not working


----------



## kingslug (Nov 25, 2020)

Shocking.....


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Nov 25, 2020)

Great afternoon...  Ski onto the chair...  H>B>K and Belt. 
Cam outage may have been cause by a huge Amazon Web Services (AWS) outage today...


----------



## catskillman (Nov 26, 2020)

*Cam still out.  It was working yesterday at about 8:30am.  very few in line, an most were socially distant.

Facebook had a comment that there was almost a fight in the base lodge.  No details on what that was all about.

Read the conditions were quite good, especially for opening day.  Raining there now ( the Cam at the summit is working.)*


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 26, 2020)

ScottySkis said:


> The chair lift not working


This is untrue! I was on the Flyer by 9:10.


----------



## andrec10 (Nov 26, 2020)

catskillman said:


> *Cam still out.  It was working yesterday at about 8:30am.  very few in line, an most were socially distant.
> 
> Facebook had a comment that there was almost a fight in the base lodge.  No details on what that was all about.
> 
> Read the conditions were quite good, especially for opening day.  Raining there now ( the Cam at the summit is working.)*


It was a god morning! Just dont bother going in the lodge. Bootup at the car/truck if you have skiboots. Only time I envy the snowboarders...


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2020)

Hopefully the recover from today..want to go up thurs and fri..looks like colder weather after monday


----------



## 180 (Nov 26, 2020)

No crowds to speak of.  Most everyone is behaving.  Come enjoy!
Amazing that they opened on just 36 hours of snowmaking.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 26, 2020)

Ok..that was fast..booked Thursday and Friday..give them a little time to maybe blow some more.


----------



## kingslug (Nov 29, 2020)

And...now they closed for a while..so much for that.


----------



## da-bum (Dec 1, 2020)

Can't stash one's bag under benches or tables.  So if you want to bring any snack, refreshment or food, you have to carry it with you.  They also need reservation to sit down to have lunch, with small tables that looks like 10ft from each other.  It looks like one's car would be the center of action, whether its to change or have lunch.  The parking lot at the north might be the place to park in the future (or maybe the parking spaces by the end condos).

As for the opening day, the mountain must have been open for skiing previously, since Hellgate was pretty chopped up when I did my first run at 9:30.  With the default of 1 party per chair no matter how small it is, it was pretty slow going up, even though the line looked pretty short (they reroutered the entrance for the flyer, so what use to be entrance to the chair is the start of a line that loops to the rear of the lift).  I can't imagine how a more crowded weekday would be, let alone the weekend.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 1, 2020)

If the weather report holds up..I'll find out this weekend.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 1, 2020)

Now they are closed thru Dec 8th.


----------



## 180 (Dec 1, 2020)

Don't understand, its 24 degrees at the summit.


----------



## da-bum (Dec 1, 2020)

Some early access benefit to the seasons pass holders.  It seems like it is snowmaking condition every night up to Dec 8 and beyond.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 1, 2020)

180 said:


> Don't understand, its 24 degrees at the summit.


Perhaps they don't have the temps at the base to make snow there...



da-bum said:


> Some early access benefit to the seasons pass holders.  It seems like it is snowmaking condition every night up to Dec 8 and beyond.


Not at the base at least according to the weather source Hunter uses on their website...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2020)

Unreal..and a snowstorm coming Saturday into Sunday and they fucking close until Tuesday. Fucking VAIL. = FAIL.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2020)

Cloudy with snow showers becoming a steady accumulating snow later on. High 36F. Winds NNW at 5 to 10 mph. Chance of snow 70%. 5 to 8 inches of snow expected.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 2, 2020)

kingslug said:


> Unreal..and a snowstorm coming Saturday into Sunday and they fucking close until Tuesday. Fucking VAIL. = FAIL.


There is no base left at the bottom. Temps at the bottom are marginal at best. 5-8 inches wont do shit to cover all the rocks.


----------



## 180 (Dec 2, 2020)

They opend last week on 36 hours of cold at lower elevation.  Seems like they could again.  Marginal, but doable, looks like a financial decision to me.


----------



## da-bum (Dec 2, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> There is no base left at the bottom. Temps at the bottom are marginal at best. 5-8 inches wont do shit to cover all the rocks.


If it gets below freezing during the night, they could pile up the snow everywhere, including the base. What happened to snowmaking capital of the world? Where are all the T40s that the were bragging about?


180 said:


> They opend last week on 36 hours of cold at lower elevation.  Seems like they could again.  Marginal, but doable, looks like a financial decision to me.


Just like Peak's "smart snowmaking" where they made just enough and left so bare patches whenever a warm spell came.

They could close any days up to Dec 8th w/o any repurcussion, but by the 9th, even if it is bare, they will open, otherwise they would have to refund season's passes for the people who reserved those as their preferred days


----------



## drjeff (Dec 2, 2020)

da-bum said:


> If it gets below freezing during the night, they could pile up the snow everywhere, including the base. What happened to snowmaking capital of the world? Where are all the T40s that the were bragging about?
> 
> Just like Peak's "smart snowmaking" where they made just enough and left so bare patches whenever a warm spell came.
> 
> They could close any days up to Dec 8th w/o any repurcussion, but by the 9th, even if it is bare, they will open, otherwise they would have to refund season's passes for the people who reserved those as their preferred days



There is a limit as to what even the most advanced snowgun/fan gun out there can do, with limited hours and marginal temps and not the best humidity situations, which is what precisely the weather forecast, ahead of this weekend, for Hunter is looking like.

When you've got a wet bulb in the upper 20's, which is what the majority of the forecast for Hunter seems like it will be, for those hours when the have snowmaking temps, you just can't make a lot of product, as you can't run as much water through the gun.

Hunter pushed it last week to get open. The weather for the most part with respect to snowmaking since late last week, hasn't been favorable at all, short of a couple of small windows. Lots of warmth and rain earlier this week. No matter how much we all wish that that scenario results in them being open, the reality is that it can't happen right now.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 2, 2020)

drjeff said:


> There is a limit as to what even the most advanced snowgun/fan gun out there can do, with limited hours and marginal temps and not the best humidity situations, which is what precisely the weather forecast, ahead of this weekend, for Hunter is looking like.
> 
> When you've got a wet bulb in the upper 20's, which is what the majority of the forecast for Hunter seems like it will be, for those hours when the have snowmaking temps, you just can't make a lot of product, as you can't run as much water through the gun.
> 
> Hunter pushed it last week to get open. The weather for the most part with respect to snowmaking since late last week, hasn't been favorable at all, short of a couple of small windows. Lots of warmth and rain earlier this week. No matter how much we all wish that that scenario results in them being open, the reality is that it can't happen right now.


It truly amazes me how difficult this is for people to understand...

So many people see dry bulb temps of upper 20s in the forecast and think resorts should be able to fire up the guns at those temps and somehow get enough production to cover virtually bare ground. Physics would say that is not reality.


----------



## icecoast1 (Dec 2, 2020)

da-bum said:


> If it gets below freezing during the night, they could pile up the snow everywhere, including the base. What happened to snowmaking capital of the world? Where are all the T40s that the were bragging about?
> 
> Just like Peak's "smart snowmaking" where they made just enough and left so bare patches whenever a warm spell came.
> 
> They could close any days up to Dec 8th w/o any repurcussion, but by the 9th, even if it is bare, they will open, otherwise they would have to refund season's passes for the people who reserved those as their preferred days



Most snowguns at those temperatures are essentially really expensive lawn sprinklers.   Just because you see temperatures slighly below freezing, doesn't mean it makes sense to turn on a snowmaking system


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2020)

Looking at the latest weather it did warm up just enough ..with humidity to limit snowmaking..oh well. 
As always..these weather reports change as the week goes on. Unfortunately sometimes in the wrong direction.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2020)

How to Read a Psychrometric Chart: 11 Steps (with Pictures)
					

Psychrometric charts are used by engineers and scientists to visualize the relationships of gases and vapors. While the charts may look complex, they're relatively easy to read when you know what each part of the graph is representing. By...




					www.wikihow.com
				




This is how we do it to figure out if we can shut off the chillers and go to free cooling using the cooling towers to create cold enough water for cooling purposes. Its also how Automated  building management systems calculate if they can open the outside air dampers to allow more outside air into a building or go to recirculating air. 
Yes..I do it for a living and a few days ago it looked like the weather would allow snowmaking. it now doesn't until Saturday. Its just frustrating to see a snow storm and have to watch it on TV. Its a bit stressful these days running commercial real estate in NYC...and not being able to go to VT without taking weeks off in a row. 
oh well.


----------



## abc (Dec 2, 2020)

da-bum said:


> by the 9th, even if it is bare, they will open, otherwise they would have to refund season's passes for the people who reserved those as their preferred days


You sure 'bout that?

Refund is provided only for Covid related closure. Lack of snow is specifically mentioned to NOT be included.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 2, 2020)

They pushed to make snow and open for Thanksgiving. Turned out to be a bad investment. Now back to square one.

Maybe in past non-COVID years they would push again to reopen before 12/8. Not happening this season.


----------



## da-bum (Dec 2, 2020)

abc said:


> You sure 'bout that?
> 
> Refund is provided only for Covid related closure. Lack of snow is specifically mentioned to NOT be included.


Their original allowence is if you cannot reserve a block of dates you waned, with this delayed opening, they are in effect retroactively apply that clause.  Otherwise, why would they open up in the middle of the week where the temperature outlook seems to be the warmest, and keeping it open on those weekdays where its mostly locals that would be showing up.  Plus, there's chatter about requesting for refunds on other resorts that are changing their opening dates to after the dates people originally reserved for.


----------



## Cobbold (Dec 2, 2020)

JimG. said:


> They pushed to make snow and open for Thanksgiving. Turned out to be a bad investment. Now back to square one.
> 
> Maybe in past non-COVID years they would push again to reopen before 12/8. Not happening this season.


People now complaining vail opened  hunter for thanksgiving, another post people are complaining that vail  didn’t open any in New Hampshire, plus mr Katz didn’t stop by my house this morning with my morning coffee, hard to believe how badly vail is run.


----------



## cdskier (Dec 2, 2020)

da-bum said:


> Their original allowence is if you cannot reserve a block of dates you waned, with this delayed opening, they are in effect retroactively apply that clause.  Otherwise, why would they open up in the middle of the week where the temperature outlook seems to be the warmest, and keeping it open on those weekdays where its mostly locals that would be showing up.  Plus, there's chatter about requesting for refunds on other resorts that are changing their opening dates to after the dates people originally reserved for.


I just love all the conspiracy theories. No matter what they do someone will complain. If they make enough snow by the 9th to reopen but instead wait for the weekend, people would be saying "see...Vail sucks...they're saving money by not reopening mid-week even though they made enough snow." On the flip side if they make enough snow by the 9th to reopen and reopen then, others will claim it is a big conspiracy to avoid paying out refunds related to the priority reservation clause (which I don't think applies anyway due to a weather related closure/cancellation of a priority reservation day).


----------



## kingslug (Dec 2, 2020)

I just want to ski somewhere..thats it. I will be happy if they can open..
Also looking into Whiteface as an alternative. They are opening Friday.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 2, 2020)

Guns are back on - Belt Parkway getting some love.   
Nothing on the Northface... Still the janky piles of snow scattered about from the last attempt.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 2, 2020)

JimG. said:


> They pushed to make snow and open for Thanksgiving. Turned out to be a bad investment. Now back to square one.
> 
> Maybe in past non-COVID years they would push again to reopen before 12/8. Not happening this season.


But season pass holders got a chance to ride for a few days - so it wasn't that bad.  
Not really square one.. Still coverage from top to bottom. Just a bit muddy... Won't take much to get back in shape.
I'm staying optimistic.  No other choice really..


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2020)

Hopefully I'll be there next thurs,fri. Think I'll skip the weekend as I think it will be a bit of a shit show.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 3, 2020)




----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 3, 2020)

Way to post a screen shot(s).... You know if someone is on here they actually have the internet....


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2020)

um..this is the internet. And if everyone knows how to use it..then why am I asked what the weather is..will it be icy...etc.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 4, 2020)

kingslug said:


> um..this is the internet. And if everyone knows how to use it..then why am I asked what the weather is..will it be icy...etc.



No clue..


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2020)

Because..a lot of people don't use the internet to their advantage.. I worked at WTC for 6 years and every day people would come up to me asking..where it is. Uh..your standing here..see that really big building over there..that's Tower 1.  Usually they had google maps up on their phone at the time.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 4, 2020)

OK OK OK....  I get it... You worked at the WTC and have an awesome sense of direction... 

I would've personally posted the link to the hunter cams.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 4, 2020)

Actually not a very good sense of direction. But i can read a gps.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 5, 2020)

looks like it snowing up there...


----------



## cdskier (Dec 6, 2020)

For anyone that wants to see the actual live view of the Hunter base cam...here you go:






						Live Cam Hunter Mountain - Mid Station View, Hunter, New York - United States
					

Live webcam located in the beautiful mountaintop region of the Northern Catskills.




					www.iplivecams.com


----------



## RichT (Dec 6, 2020)

cdskier said:


> For anyone that wants to see the actual live view of the Hunter base cam...here you go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! so it's working, just Hunter isn't showing it?


----------



## cdskier (Dec 6, 2020)

RichT said:


> Thanks! so it's working, just Hunter isn't showing it?



Exactly...although if their website management is done out of Vail Corporate in CO, maybe they don't even realize it is wrong on the site. Or their IT is incompetent. Or it is deliberate for some bizarre reason.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 6, 2020)

kingslug said:


> looks like it snowing up there...


We were in the catskills yesterday.  Hiked up cathedral glenn at Bell.  Flurries and rain at the bottom, snow at the top.  maybe an inch...maybe a little more when we were there.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 7, 2020)

looks good up there


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 7, 2020)

So some things never change.  

Here we are monday looking at the chance of a rain/ice even for the up coming weekend....


Anyone know what Hunter is charging for a day pass?  If it doesn't rain Saturday, hoping to start the season there.


----------



## RichT (Dec 7, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> So some things never change.
> 
> Here we are monday looking at the chance of a rain/ice even for the up coming weekend....
> 
> ...


Apparently, Vail wants it to be a big secret, tix go on sale tomorrow, I guess then you will know......................let the games begin!!


----------



## cdskier (Dec 7, 2020)

tnt1234 said:


> So some things never change.
> 
> Here we are monday looking at the chance of a rain/ice even for the up coming weekend....
> 
> ...


Day tickets for the Vail resorts go on sale tomorrow. As far as I know, they're not releasing any of the prices until they go on sale. (Unless someone heard some insider info from someone that works at the resorts).


----------



## da-bum (Dec 7, 2020)

Would 12/9 be a bad day to go skiing?  I usually go on the least crowded days to avoid any kind of beginners or large groups that congregates in the middle of the slope.  Usually, any early season wednesday would be as empty as it gets, but with the anticipation of re-opening after being closed for so long, along with the slope being open to block reservation and day pass skiers, it might be a mad-house on the lift, especially when they are only putting one group per chair, no matter how small the group.  Kind of got spoiled skiing directly to the chair (especially in the north).  I think I am minimizing having lunch in the lodge this year.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 7, 2020)

Blowing snow like a mutha f'er on the north today.


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 7, 2020)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Blowing snow like a mutha f'er on the north today.


If the forecast can manage a change, I'll be there saturday.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 7, 2020)

I'll be there Thursday and Friday..weekend report looks like shit.


----------



## andrec10 (Dec 7, 2020)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Blowing snow like a mutha f'er on the north today.


Think it will be open on Wednesday?


----------



## tnt1234 (Dec 8, 2020)

Scratch my Hunter plans....Bell supposed to open tomorrow.  And the weather improved to PM showers Saturday.  Hope to start season Sat. AM at Bell.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2020)

andrec10 said:


> Think it will be open on Wednesday?


Yes - not the north side though


----------



## cdskier (Dec 8, 2020)

This is actually shocking...Hunter day ticket prices seem to be $62 midweek and $79 weekend if purchased far enough in advance. Not sure what they go up to as you get closer or how quickly those "cheapest" tickets will disappear, but relatively speaking that is actually not terrible. (Plattekill is $82 weekend for comparison and Belleayre ranges from $76 to $90 for currently on sale weekend dates)


----------



## Jersey Skier (Dec 8, 2020)

Any idea what might be open at Hunter tomorrow? Not keen on driving 2 1/2 each way for one or two ways down.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 8, 2020)

Live Cam Hunter Mountain - Mid Station View, Hunter, New York - United States
					

Live webcam located in the beautiful mountaintop region of the Northern Catskills.




					www.iplivecams.com
				



looking good so far
Hell I drove 4 hours for 1 way down at Gore and it was great. 
Usually they open belt and Hellgate to mainline down through Kennedy. But temps are great so they may get a few more open. Just go..you won't regret it.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2020)

Hunter One(beginner area)
Hellgate>Broadway>Kennedy
Belt Parkway
Maybe Minya Konka...


----------



## kingslug (Dec 8, 2020)

Sold!


----------



## RichT (Dec 8, 2020)

I'll be there!!!!!
Wednesday, Thursday and Friday.
The "Snowmaking Capitol of the World"


----------



## kingslug (Dec 8, 2020)

I'll be there thurs fri...holiday shopping saturday..oy


----------



## da-bum (Dec 8, 2020)

When is the north going to open?  Are they making snow there?  That's my goto mountain to escape from the crowd, and also the shade keeps the snow firm.  Also, the closeness of the parking lot might make it the preferred location to park our base lodge.


----------



## abc (Dec 8, 2020)

How much parking is in the North? Doesn't look too big. 

But maybe less popular and it works out?


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 8, 2020)

I think North will open for the weekend.   We walked over there 2 days ago and they hadn't gotten down to the lift yet with snowmaking.
Parking lot is barely used..  Works out...


----------



## RichT (Dec 8, 2020)

Right now I can see lights on (snowmaking) all the way down Overlook, groomers on Belt. If it can stay cold long enough hopefully Overlook will be open for Friday? Weather looks iffy for the weekend.


----------



## Creakyknees (Dec 8, 2020)

Anyone know how the lodge at Hunter will operate for eating. I did hear you will need a reservation to eat and you only get 45 minutes. If this is true how do you make a reservation?


----------



## mbedle (Dec 9, 2020)

Creakyknees said:


> Anyone know how the lodge at Hunter will operate for eating. I did hear you will need a reservation to eat and you only get 45 minutes. If this is true how do you make a reservation?











						Hunter Mountain Dining - Hunter, NY
					

Reservations are recommended and can be booked at least 6 days in advance; walk-ins are welcome based on availability.   Reservations allow you to make one 45 minute reservation in the building in order to eat lunch.   Van Winkles Restaurant is open for Dinner every Friday and  Saturday From...




					www.exploretock.com


----------



## kingslug (Dec 9, 2020)

Live Cam Hunter Mountain - Mid Station View, Hunter, New York - United States
					

Live webcam located in the beautiful mountaintop region of the Northern Catskills.




					www.iplivecams.com
				



looking wintery.


----------



## kingslug (Dec 9, 2020)

And snowing and not crowded...


----------



## da-bum (Dec 10, 2020)

Are the bathrooms in the North parking lot/entrance porta potties?  It would be undesirable, but might have to do if I am to park my base lodge there.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 11, 2020)

porta potties


----------



## kingslug (Dec 14, 2020)

Thought they would open North this weekend.
And....its snowing.


----------

